# Cowl tag decoding and verification help please



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm new to this forum and would really appreciate if you guys can help me figure out this cowl tag on this GTO 1967 I'm trying to purchase. 

1. Is the cowl tag real?
2. The color says 1-2 which I can't figure out I'm guessing its special order color? But I'm almost 100% sure the car is original signet gold 

Any help would be great thx in advance

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v520/amin/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8f931591.jpg


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

There was another thread on this for the 66 year that would be a good read for you: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/my-new-66-gto-spec-paint-code-68498/

I would say you have a special paint that PHS does not know what color it would be and the -2 is a black vinyl top.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

Roger that said:


> There was another thread on this for the 66 year that would be a good read for you: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/my-new-66-gto-spec-paint-code-68498/
> 
> I would say you have a special paint that PHS does not know what color it would be and the -2 is a black vinyl top.


really? you think PHS would not know the color? why is that?


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

by the way I can see the original color inside the door panel and it's gold I thought it was signet gold until I seen the paint code is 1 so now I'm trying to figure out what gold it is any help would be great


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

PHS can verify the car has a special paint request but Pontiac did not use any codes to state what the special color was.

For gold the special Pontiac Paints in 67 were Coronado Gold and there was a Copper Blaze as well. You could also request any GM paint that was not a Pontiac Color used by other GM makes. Code 1 paint I believe is Pontiac Paint though. You can get a PHS and ask more questions about your paint. 

If you read that other link in post #2, PHS could not tell the owner what his paint color was.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I definitely recommend getting the phs packet. If there's any info they'll know. Also being a special order paint code you might also have some other rare options like a HO 400 or something. Nice rare find!


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

Thx for the input guys 

I talked to phs today and the guy is very confident that it's tiger gold? Waiting on phs packet pretty excited!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would say Tiger gold as well, Tiger gold was introduced in 65 for the Hurst GTO and carried a special paint code for a few years. That adds value to your car.
JMHO


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think in 65 it was called Hurst Gold and in 66 it was called Tiger Gold. Not sure if it was carried over into 67.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

So I received phs packet today the car is all original numbers matching with some rare finds. I spoke to the gentlemen at phs and he is pretty confident it is tiger gold being that it is special order paint and it came with plastic red fender liners car has no power steering a/c or power brakes it's not a frame off but it's very clean driver no real big flaws came with red line polyglas tires 400 335hp th400 his hers shifter black interior buckets what do you guys think it's worth?? Roughly that is


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, we're all going to stop talking to you now until you post us up some photos. 

You're right, you've got a very high-optioned and rare car there. Those inner fenders alone are HUGE!

Bear


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

haha bear I will get some up asap


----------



## bobboo (Nov 30, 2016)

My brothers 65 2+2 was ordered in "Tiger Gold" when he ordered it, he still has it today.


----------

